# Disponibilité à Paris



## sirromano1er (26 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Avant de m'aventurer à la recherche du joujou sur Paris, j'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous savent s'il est en stock quelque part en ce moment?
Je fais peut etre preuve de beaucoup de naïveté mais je n'ai pas trouvé de thread récent à ce sujet. Et je pense que ça peut en intéresser plus d'un.

Merci !


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (26 Mai 2011)

Salut.

Il est a peu pres partout dispo sur paris. En region parisienne, les "planete saturn" en int en tous cas.

Apres fnac champs elysee j'y etais ce matin il y en a.


----------



## sirromano1er (26 Mai 2011)

OK merci pour ta réponse.
C'est étonnant, je viens de regarder sur le site de la fnac et quand on regarde la disponibilité dans les magasins, ils répondent tous "indisponible".


----------



## Kallune (27 Mai 2011)

pourquoi ne vas-tu pas au Carrousel du Louvre ?


----------



## sirromano1er (27 Mai 2011)

le but était justement d'avoir une idée avant de partir à la chasse à l'ipad 2.. (chose faite il y a un petit moment en vain..)

tu sais qu'il y en a au store du louvres? ou c'est juste une idée?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h08 ----------

Non après avoir attendu 15min au téléphone pour avoir un vendeur de l'apple store du Louvre : il est en rupture de stock dans tous les apple stores en France.


----------



## Kallune (27 Mai 2011)

ok, c'était juste une idée, parce que j'y suis allée récemment, mais pas pour ça


----------



## sirromano1er (30 Mai 2011)

Hehe, ok, merci quand même 

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une grosse rupture sur Paris ces derniers temps. Impossible de trouver mon bonheur.


----------



## ederntal (30 Mai 2011)

sirromano1er a dit:


> Hehe, ok, merci quand même
> 
> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une grosse rupture sur Paris ces derniers temps. Impossible de trouver mon bonheur.



C'est aléatoire j'ai l'impression.
Je suis passé il y a quelques jours au carrousel du Louvre et ils n'avaient pas tous les modèles en stock


----------



## sirromano1er (30 Mai 2011)

Arf, alors j'ai trop attendu


----------

